# Railroad Videos, Prelinger Archive



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

The Prelinger Archive is arguably the world's largest single collection of 20th Century ephemeral cinema, encompassing such genres as industrial films, educational films, health and safety films, etc. 

You can search by keywords, and there are a number of train/railroad videos.

This is my favorite, _This is My Railroad_, in color, and in two parts:

http://archive.org/details/ThisIsMy1940
http://archive.org/details/ThisIsMy1940_2


----------

